# Is anyone?



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Buying fur yet? If not when?


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

We will begin buying this weekend. Routes begin mid-late nov..


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

where r u located, i havent seen a prime **** yet


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

micooner said:


> where r u located, i havent seen a prime **** yet


 Kalkaska. We started skinning a few big **** last week. no prime stuff yet. Big size No.2 & No.3. Most stuff little to no value. dryland trapping opens here tomorrow.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i think im gonna wait a week and than check out the *****. i might do some pre-baiting to see whats coming in with the camera.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Wiggler said:


> i think im gonna wait a week and than check out the *****. i might do some pre-baiting to see whats coming in with the camera.


 I wish that everyone would wait, however, many trappers are afield this morning. Some of the **** hunters have been at it for several weeks. Unfortunately, hunting and trapping seasons are not set to open in relationship to the pelt primeness of the species. The seasons are set to maximize the amount of recreational time for the sportsmen.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

I am new to trapping, when would you say the fur for ****, mink, rats, and k9 would be prime? I am giddy about getting out there, but I also want to make the most of it as well.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

furandhides said:


> I wish that everyone would wait, however, many trappers are afield this morning. Some of the **** hunters have been at it for several weeks. Unfortunately, hunting and trapping seasons are not set to open in relationship to the pelt primeness of the species. The seasons are set to maximize the amount of recreational time for the sportsmen.


I'm glad you posted that Roger. Taking animals before the fur is prime may provide for early gratification but it is definitely not the route to satisfaction with the fur check. Maybe the hunter/trapper associations would lobby the DNR to set seasons more in line with fur quality?.... I doubt it. :sad:


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Gun Nut said:


> I am new to trapping, when would you say the fur for ****, mink, rats, and k9 would be prime? I am giddy about getting out there, but I also want to make the most of it as well.


 In your area, for all the mentioned animals, the prime time to start taking would be about Thanksgiving. When I started trapping in the sixties, season in Zone 3 opened Nov.28th, and ran thru Jan.. The season was then moved to open on Nov.25. Later on it became the 18th, 15th which wasn't liked cause it was also first day of gun deer, so it became the 10th. Two weeks makes alot of difference in fur quality. Years ago, almost all fur taken was prime.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

been my expereance, that if you snooze you lose.by the time I waite for fur to prime up, somebody else has caught it already. so I dont wait. get while the gettens good.

roger what you starten coyotes at? reds? grays?. got a new foxpro, I plan on getten after them.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

gilgetter said:


> been my expereance, that if you snooze you lose.by the time I waite for fur to prime up, somebody else has caught it already. so I dont wait. get while the gettens good.
> 
> roger what you starten coyotes at? reds? grays?. got a new foxpro, I plan on getten after them.


 With season opening here today, what I have as an answer might seem like a wide spread. There will certainly be some catches tomorrow morn. Early in season alot of pups and vixens with pups. These animals will have little, if any, real value. The big dog coyote, barren females, etc. some will be decent. Nov. and Dec. reds, color, size $10-25. Coyotes about same. Grays don't really prime even here till Thanksgiving prices to $20. This is for finished skins. deduct a skinning charge on carcass canines. No deduction here on fresh **** on carcass, great for the locals. The buying and pricing will be tough for a few weeks until the skins become closer to finished. I like to set a target date for N. Mi. as Nov.1, for optimum results $$$ wise.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

gilgetter said:


> been my expereance, that if you snooze you lose.by the time I waite for fur to prime up, somebody else has caught it already. so I dont wait. get while the gettens good.
> 
> roger what you starten coyotes at? reds? grays?. got a new foxpro, I plan on getten after them.


After what the guy who writes the fur checks just wrote, if you don't wait for fur to prime you'll be getting "while the gettens good"....*NOT*. If a guy want to trap early to pile up some significant numbers, that's his choice, but Roger will be the first one to tell you that low numbers of prime fur will get a bigger check than a big pile of hair. IMO a guy can have lots of fun by taking fur before it's prime, but that's were it ends. :sad: The guys who wait for fur to prime have lots of fun too, and the icing on the cake is still to come... a nice fur check when the season ends.  Good luck to eveyone whenever they choose to start.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

All find and dandy if ya can wait but hey what if by Thanksgiving you have over 3 feet of snow on the ground yep sure am gonna get alot of **** then would have a heck of a time even trapping yotes. 

I have an area for rats that i will be waiting till mid nov on but **** and yotes i am going after right away.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

dfish and anyone else who dont want to start trapping opening day, good for you i dont give a rats ass If you trap or dont.I ask a question,I got an answer.wasnt looken for imput passed that.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

furandhides said:


> In your area, for all the mentioned animals, the prime time to start taking would be about Thanksgiving. When I started trapping in the sixties, season in Zone 3 opened Nov.28th, and ran thru Jan.. The season was then moved to open on Nov.25. Later on it became the 18th, 15th which wasn't liked cause it was also first day of gun deer, so it became the 10th. Two weeks makes alot of difference in fur quality. Years ago, almost all fur taken was prime.


Thanks for the advise. I would also like to thank everyone else on here for their input on things. This is a great forum.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

The coyote I got this moring was pretty fluffy. Maybe not fully prime but pretty good. The **** I got looked good too. I saw a muskrat road killed so out of curiosity I pulled the fur off the back a little and it wasn't green at all. I was suprised I admit. Here in north central Mi. they are looking good. But this is a personal choice we all make on our own. Most people want you to wait till after rifle season anyways.


----------



## 1-CHANCE (Feb 1, 2003)

Last night while bow hunting I had 4 little **** come in and eat acorns under and around my hunting area. Tonight there was 2 with more coming in as I was leaving. The fur looked really good but... I am looking forward to catching quite a few this year. I have new property to trap as well. Just might have to hold off for awhile even tho I could catch Nov. 1


----------

